# Have you had your bellhousing replaced



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I wanted to get a feel for how many owners have had their bell housing changed to see how widespread the problem is and lend some support (or not) to the arguement that Nissan should consider a recall on this or cover this repair/replacement out of the 3yr warranty period.

Now i'm not doing this to stir the pot or to create a problem so if the mods feel like this is going to be an issue like the imfamous exploding bonnet or whatever then please feel free to delete it.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

To start us off i have not had it changed but have got a rattle and some play confirmed by litchfields at my service and will be getting it checked over at my HPC.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Mine has just been changed. Pick her up tomorrow. Turned around in 4 days by Halifax HPC. 
Mick


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the rattle & vibration and apparently it is not bad enough to change yet according to Nissan UK, so at what point will they decide to change it????

The car has only covered 9k and is almost 2yrs old


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

31K Miles and still going strong:nervous: 

Dave.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

First replacement 2010 and another just replaced with 2012 part.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

3 years, no problem


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Same here, 3 years and 13k miles and all seems fine..........probably just jinxed myself now!!


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Replaced mine about 2 months ago. So far so good. Amazingly the HPC turned it around in 24 hrs


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Had mine replaced 8months ago, now the replacement part is going again however is within Nissans new wider parameters and was denied replacement. I understand since I had my first replacement a revised bell housing has been released. For Nissan to revise the part it is clear they recognise that there was a design issue.

With three months warranty left I feel that Nissan are not supporting the product they sold me. The noise will get louder, the vibrations more sever and unless that happens before warranty expires I will have to put my hand in my pocket to replace a part that Nissan know is not fit for purpose!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

So after 50 votes we have. 60 : 40 split in favour of no replacement.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

3 years 21k and still ok i think. Will get Litchfield to check it next week on service though.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> So after 50 votes we have. 60 : 40 split in favour of no replacement.



Which to be honest is not particularly good for the "no recall" reasoning by Nissan. Certainly not an "isolated" problem by any means.

Would be interesting to see how many have been done Stateside.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

alloy said:


> Had mine replaced 8months ago, now the replacement part is going again however is within Nissans new wider parameters and was denied replacement. I understand since I had my first replacement a revised bell housing has been released. For Nissan to revise the part it is clear they recognise that there was a design issue.
> 
> With three months warranty left I feel that Nissan are not supporting the product they sold me. The noise will get louder, the vibrations more sever and unless that happens before warranty expires I will have to put my hand in my pocket to replace a part that Nissan know is not fit for purpose!


Spot on mate your dead right!!!!! im in the same boat, not had mine replaced before though probably because its not used that much.
There definetly should be a recall though too many have been replaced already to not justify it, no disrespect to nissan they have given us all a great car, but we have paid for it at the end of the day.:bawling:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

To be completely honest i don't think there should be a recall as it's not a safety concern.

But i do think that there is obviously a fault here which is down to design/manufacture and the part is not fit for purpose. Nissan should therefore replace the part as and when it is needed even if this is outside the 3yr warranty period and irregardless of state of tune

Trying to bully you ( John Beesla ) into buying an extended warranty to make sure it covered is completely outrageous when the problem is as widespread as it obviously is.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> To be completely honest i don't think there should be a recall as it's not a safety concern.
> 
> But i do think that there is obviously a fault here which is down to design/manufacture and the part is not fit for purpose. Nissan should therefore replace the part as and when it is needed even if this is outside the 3yr warranty period and irregardless of state of tune
> 
> Trying to bully you ( John Beesla ) into buying an extended warranty to make sure it covered is completely outrageous when the problem is as widespread as it obviously is.


Thats cool mate everyone is entitled to an opinion, it would give me and others alike piece of mind knowing that they will repair it as and when needed, if that was the case, but as you are aware they have refused to do so. I am worried about it since it is i think correct me if im wrong around 2k to get it done!!!!!!:flame:
2K which i would rather spend at lichfields modding it:chuckle:
I hope Nissan do the right thing.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Audi did a similar thing to that proposed above for the RS4's. The DRC suspension was failing with no reason to when or at what mileage and so they extended the component warranty to 5 years to provide customer confidence.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

SamboGrove said:


> Now i'm not doing this to stir the pot or to create a problem so if the mods feel like this is going to be an issue like the imfamous exploding bonnet or whatever then please feel free to delete it.


No issue here, thats what the forum is for.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

30 months old, 14k miles, still no different to when it was new.
The new updated bell is ~$700 ish, so wouldn't break the bank anyways.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Pretty sure the part is cheaper than the cost of labour to fit it at a nhpc...


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

scoobyc said:


> Pretty sure the part is cheaper than the cost of labour to fit it at a nhpc...


I'll destroy it myself


----------



## vex_sb (Oct 22, 2008)

scoobyc said:


> Pretty sure the part is cheaper than the cost of labour to fit it at a nhpc...


You have to 

remove bottom panels
half of exhaust
all catalystic converters ( biggest pain in the a$$ since you hae to remove 10 bolts wich are on turbos, no space, and they are mostly screwed to hell, heat from turbos glue them, sometime the head just snap and than new problems ) 
prop shafts
lose up entire engine mounting
and than you have just enough space to take it out

1 day work if all goes well, wich is doubtfull ... all depends how long you need to take down catalystic's ... 

1500-2k $$ in USA job ... 

Nissan procedure says - engine out ...


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like a major PITA either way


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

vex_sb said:


> You have to
> 
> remove bottom panels
> half of exhaust
> ...



Sounds like proper fun to me! I'm guna do it naked!


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

3 yrs and 9000miles. Had mine checked by MH 6 months ago and was ok then, however car is a bit noisier at tickover than when new


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

scoobyc said:


> Pretty sure the part is cheaper than the cost of labour to fit it at a nhpc...


Precisely its the total cost and whether one likes it or not its only a matter of time, its ok under warranty, but paying a couple of grand post warranty on a part that was badly manufactured in the first place , i personally think is not good customer service NISSAN:chairshot


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Nissan is replacing them though and plenty on here have had the work done, under warranty.

So it is not quite head in the sand, on the part of the manufacturer.


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

car 2 yrs old to the day, 36000km

bell housing recently started to rattle slightly, HPC will have a look on Wed - but how they decide if they need to change it I dont know...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mine was replaced before xmas under warranty, even with my mods so thumbs up to Nissan form me on that score.

My hope is that for everyone who has a Bellhousing failure out of warranty gets treated in a similar way to Porsche GB's approach to the infamous Rear Main Oil Seal problems on the Boxster.

They picked up 80% of the cost of mine out of warranty as a goodwill gesture to a known problem.

Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I read the yanks have a 5 year 60K drivetrain warranty?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> I read the yanks have a 5 year 60K drivetrain warranty


Yes, that is true and has been for some time.

I had a lot of discussion with Nissan about this 3 years ago and they would not budge.

Maybe worth someone else trying again now that they are offering 5 year warranty on the dash and hard drive.


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

At just over 2yrs mine was very noisy (Litchfields said the worst they'd heard), so got it done in Feb 2012 by Middlehurst.

However, when it was returned it was still quite noisy... so along with another issue, I tried another warranty claim... and after some consultation with 2 HPC's, Nissan warranty and Nissan customer services, I have been told they won't cover further claims (although still well inside 3yr warranty).

So, it's off to Litchfields again next week to get everything sorted.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

paul__k said:


> Yes, that is true and has been for some time.
> 
> I had a lot of discussion with Nissan about this 3 years ago and they would not budge.
> 
> Maybe worth someone else trying again now that they are offering 5 year warranty on the dash and hard drive.


Sounds like they need to offer five years on the bell housing if not the whole gearbox. I wonder how many Audio system failures caused an extension to five years?


----------



## donut (Apr 24, 2012)

Please confirm the signs of problems with the bell housing.

Regards


----------



## malcart (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm quite surprised at the percentage of owners that have had their b/h replaced or have heard a rattle.

I've put no as mine has not been done and although it rattles a little bit the noise isn't coming from the b/h area.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi guys and have to say - great thread ! .

I am a potential future gtr owner and reading things like this certainly does worry me . I had my subframe crack on my M3 (sold) which was covered by BMW under goodwill due to a design flaw so to hear things like this going wrong so so quickly on a new car is certainly shocking.

Has anyone got any videos or similar so future gtr owners can look for tell tale signs of the bell house rattle?

Just an idea also is this problem limited to certain years?? i.e less common on the my10 than the my09 gtr's? May just be an idea to list what year your car is also.


----------



## EasyE (Aug 2, 2011)

According to the NHPC that just replaced mine any bell housings are now (from oct 11) replaced with a higher grade part, which they say has fixed the problem. Not sure I've heard of many MY11 or MY12's with bell housing issues, but they are obviously a lot newer. 

It certainly is a known consistent problem in MY09 and MY10 models. Easy to identify as there is a considerable rattle when the car is idle or at low revs - just dosn't sound right. Had mine fixed or I'd have done you a sound clip.

I personally wouldn't let this put you off buying one - just add it to the usual list (tyres, brakes etc) that you check. They are amazing cars and great value for money even when you take into account the ridiculous running costs, poor Nissan customer service and potential issues with the bell housing.


----------



## Fuldhat (Mar 19, 2012)

Looking to get one soon, but it seems Nissan have some quality issues. Will need to get one with warranty for sure


----------



## maxzugkraft (Feb 25, 2008)

Getting it done on the very last day of warranty!
Had it serviced and asked the tech to check it.
He confirmed that it wasn't within tolerances so needs replacing.
Glad he found that then.
Needs 6 hours work according to him.

I'm just wondering if it requires changing the transmission oil?
Probably not related.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

maxzugkraft said:


> Getting it done on the very last day of warranty!
> Had it serviced and asked the tech to check it.
> He confirmed that it wasn't within tolerances so needs replacing.
> Glad he found that then.
> ...


your lucky mate, atleast you wont have that worry now:chuckle:
wish i could say the same:bawling:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

4:14 onwards, new bellhousing ?

James May testing 2012 Nissan GTR Launch control - Top Gear. - YouTube


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Sounds like proper fun to me! I'm guna do it naked!


This post is worthless without pics uke:


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Looks like this has been a significant problem now, even though Nissan don't think so


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'd disagree given that NIssan have replaced all as needed even on heavily modified cars.

Also I wonder whether Nissan will contribute towards cars out of warranty being fixed when the bell housing goes for the first time, similar to Porsche and the RMS issues.

Time will tell.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Ongoing discussions with Nissan UK...........................


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> I'd disagree given that NIssan have replaced all as needed even on heavily modified cars.
> 
> Also I wonder whether Nissan will contribute towards cars out of warranty being fixed when the bell housing goes for the first time, similar to Porsche and the RMS issues.
> 
> Time will tell.


Took mine in to Middlehurst today for a pre "running out of warranty check". There was no charge for this inspection. 
I did of course raise the issue of my deep concern about the Bellhousing issue and they dropped the "Y" pipe to check it. Result, yes it has a rattle but is still within tolerance.

They will not replace the B/H if it is not beyond the specified limit. Period. I asked if it would be likely that it would reach that limit before the warranty expiry date (14/10/12) I was told it was highly unlikely. On my mileage I have to say I agree.

I asked at M/H what they thought would be Nissan's position when (not if ) it got to the stage of needing to be changed. Answer was basically, if the servicing was all NHPC based and no mods (like Stage 2 Litchfield and gearbox re-map as I have) , Nissan MIGHT take a view on helping. The car is a 59 plate with 15K miles on, so it looks like I will be punished for doing low milage.
Not happy that the fault is appearing but not fast enough to get a replacement for a suspect design part. Why redesign it if there is no design fault. QED I think. I was told by the Service manager that the cost of replacing the B/H outside the warranty was only £1800 which he stated was "nothing in the general scheme of GTR ownership and less than a set of tyres".

Brilliant, just fxckin brilliant.

Whilst I was there, the Tech picked up on a leaking N/S rear shock which has to be ordered in and 4 TPM sensors which were replaced while I waited (with no damage to the rims that I can see). The offending shock only, will be changed as changing the pair (as I have always been told should be done) would be classed as "betterment". Overall found M/H's to be friendly and helpfull, but it's about time Nissan acknoledges there IS NO QUESTION an issue with the B/H is evident and extend their cover to provide customer confidence as others have stated. 
£1800 quid to replace a poorly designed part ISN'T a running cost, it's paying for someone else's fxxk-up. 

Will be on to Nissan Customer service on Tuesday and update you with the reply.

Okay, rant over.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Satan said:


> Took mine in to Middlehurst today for a pre "running out of warranty check". There was no charge for this inspection.
> I did of course raise the issue of my deep concern about the Bellhousing issue and they dropped the "Y" pipe to check it. Result, yes it has a rattle but is still within tolerance.
> 
> They will not replace the B/H if it is not beyond the specified limit. Period. I asked if it would be likely that it would reach that limit before the warranty expiry date (14/10/12) I was told it was highly unlikely. On my mileage I have to say I agree.
> ...


Hmm... I apologise if I've misread this but you are ranting because the HPC will not replace a part that is perfectly fine?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Hmm... I apologise if I've misread this but you are ranting because the HPC will not replace a part that is perfectly fine?


If the queastion was serious, then I guess I'll have to spell it out.

The B/H is a well know issue. Many replaced. Mine has the issue but not completely knackered yet. It is worn and vibrating so not what I'd call "perfectly fine" or would you?

Will it stay as it is? If yes, no problem I'm happy.

Will it get better on it's own?, if yes, no problem, I'm extatic. 

Will it get worse, of course it xxxxin will, and I foot the bill because I haven't done enough miles to kill it yet.

Have you had yours replaced under warranty, or you think it's an acceptable running cost?

See if your happy when your shelling out £1800.

Hope that makes it clear enough for you to understand, and if you take the time to re-read it properly, I said Nissan should extend the Warranty as with other issues, not replace it now.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Forget shelling out £1800 firstly.

RB Motorsport can fix a BH better than Nissan for around a 1/3rd of that (I hope I have that right, if memory serves from when I met Rod and the team at RB a few months back), and it's a properly engineered solution which should last years.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Forget shelling out £1800 firstly.
> 
> RB Motorsport can fix a BH better than Nissan for around a 1/3rd of that (I hope I have that right, if memory serves from when I met Rod and the team at RB a few months back), and it's a properly engineered solution which should last years.


Charles. Thanks for your input as always.

When it needs it I wouldn't go through the NHPC, I would of course look for a highly respected independant, but I'm really banging on about the principle that recognised faults should be covered by an extension to the original warranty as has been seen on this model with other common failures.

When you say "properly engineered solution that should last for years", shouldn't that be what Nissan offer when you pay for the car !! :chuckle:

To be fair, Litchfield said they can replace with an exchange item inc labour for about £800 and it will last but it's the principle that naffs me off.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I take your point buddy, and I think it does have validity.

At the moment we are just seeing the first registered R35s' warranties expiring so hopefully Nissan will apply the same logic that they have to extending the warranty on the AV system to 5 years.

I'm hopeful that this will happen and common sense will prevail.

I also hope that they dont add a proviso to that warranty extension by saying that a car must have been serviced by an HPC post warranty as that would undo the goodwill generated by that gesture.

Hopefully our boys on the forum will get the job done as it seems talks are ongoing.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> I take your point buddy, and I think it does have validity.
> 
> At the moment we are just seeing the first registered R35s' warranties expiring so hopefully Nissan will apply the same logic that they have to extending the warranty on the AV system to 5 years.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bud, nice to get a sensible and reasoned response, as I would expected from you, and I pray you turn out to be right.:bowdown1:

Going to take a chill pill now before I burst a blood vessel.:runaway::flame:


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

What afflicts bell housings that they need to be replaced? I know they become rattle, but why?

What does an indie do that Nissan can't or won't? I assume Nissan carry out a complete replacement whereas an indie will repair the afflicted part/Arts?

David


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Satan said:


> If the queastion was serious, then I guess I'll have to spell it out.
> 
> The B/H is a well know issue. Many replaced. Mine has the issue but not completely knackered yet. It is worn and vibrating so not what I'd call "perfectly fine" or would you?
> 
> ...


Good morning Satan,

I do apologise again if my post was offensive to you. I genuinely wanted to know more i.e what did you present to your HPC and their response etc.

As a fellow owner in the end of the day I'm on your side!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The issue with the BH, so I'm told, is the bearing which sits between the propshaft and the aluminium housing. 

Early bearings apparently had adhesive which hadn't been cured correctly which led it to fail over time. Nissan have supposedly fixed the adhesive such that the part produced after Oct/Nov last year is to spec. The issue arises when the bearing comes loose and thus allows play where the propshaft enters the housing.

Indies remove the offending bearing and replace it with a more robust unit with a higher spec which again, I'm told, is fitted snugly into place without the need for adhesive. Why Nissan didn't do this in the first place is anyone's guess but the issue is compounded by the lack of stiffness in the aluminium housing itself.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

So the indy fix is a permanent fix? Cos I've heard people have had bh issues sorted out by Nissan for it to return sometime in the future.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

To my knowledge nobody has had to have a repaired BH redone since the updated part became available at the end of last year.

I heard of some having it redone last year around July time but none this year.

Happy to be corrected if that's not true but I haven't heard of any since the newer part became available.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> To my knowledge nobody has had to have a repaired BH redone since the updated part became available at the end of last year.
> 
> I heard of some having it redone last year around July time but none this year.
> 
> Happy to be corrected if that's not true but I haven't heard of any since the newer part became available.


I had mine done a couple of months ago but it is incredibly noisy compared to the old one. I was warned it would sound worse but I'm sure it's getting progressively louder. Quiet when cold from start up but after a run and sat idling on the drive it sounds terrible. To be making noise like that tells me that something isn't right and surely it can't continue like that forever with no issues?

I'd love to be able to get it apart and design my own fix. The indie fix sounds sensible by using a bearing that is an interference fit into the aluminium rather than adhesive :chairshot


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

That's an odd for them to say that a new stable bearing should be noisier than a loose one isnt it?!

Certainly mine is significantly quieter after repair and I hdant realised just how noisy it was before it failed big time on the M6.

Inherently the BH shroud being aluminium is, in the opinion of more expert minds than mine, too flexible given the stresses put upon it and part of me does wonder whether this part is more offending in some cars and actually causes the bearing to fail. 

The propshaft will vibrate to an extent and that has to be transmitted to the shroud regardless of the condition of the bearing.

When an HPC fixes the BH, I dont know whether they replace the whole housing or just the bearing and that would have a bearing (no pun intended!) on whether subsequent failure was related to the old, original shroud.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Forget shelling out £1800 firstly.
> 
> RB Motorsport can fix a BH better than Nissan for around a 1/3rd of that (I hope I have that right, if memory serves from when I met Rod and the team at RB a few months back), and it's a properly engineered solution which should last years.


Think your right mate, I. Sure a decent indie told me recently the part is about £500, then to add about 3 hours labour.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Good morning Satan,
> 
> I do apologise again if my post was offensive to you. I genuinely wanted to know more i.e what did you present to your HPC and their response etc.
> 
> As a fellow owner in the end of the day I'm on your side!


No problem mate. Took it as you were takin the pxxs and wasn't in the mood at all for that so disregard my rely.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

Karls said:


> I had mine done a couple of months ago but it is incredibly noisy compared to the old one. I was warned it would sound worse but I'm sure it's getting progressively louder. Quiet when cold from start up but after a run and sat idling on the drive it sounds terrible. To be making noise like that tells me that something isn't right and surely it can't continue like that forever with no issues?
> 
> I'd love to be able to get it apart and design my own fix. The indie fix sounds sensible by using a bearing that is an interference fit into the aluminium rather than adhesive :chairshot


If it's any consolation my MY12 is very noisy when warmed up idling in Park or Neutral at 80 plus deg c transmission temp. Feels like something rotating which is extremely unbalanced and there is the occasional "jar" while idling. Giving it a little revs to get it away from that idle speed seems to cure it for a few seconds as the revs don't immediately settle at the same level again but then they do and it's the same story.

Doesn't occur when the fluid is cold but from what I have read the original BH problem does. Seem to remember the blue one in top gear was making the same noise and I thought it was knackered as my old MY10 never made a peep.

Interested to hear if anyone thinks the new BH should be silent - it will make me get mine looked into...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

So from reading some comments here it seems that the MY11/12 GTRs have a noisier transmission?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine was replaced early this year but have developed slight rattle. Got checked by HPC last month and it's all "within tolerance".


----------



## X2K (Sep 24, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Mine was replaced early this year but have developed slight rattle. Got checked by HPC last month and it's all "within tolerance".


That sounds weird. 

Did they change it with the new "upgraded" 2012 version? 
or is it the same crappy quality?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

X2K said:


> That sounds weird.
> 
> Did they change it with the new "upgraded" 2012 version?
> or is it the same crappy quality?


No idea what they changed it with as it was done before I purchased the car. I've got a copy of the invoice detailing warranty work being done to the bellhousing though. The total is over 1k!


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

I've got a my 11 ( registered sept 11 some maybe built before the upgrade others have mentioned was applied) and it sounds like a diesel under my seat at low revs! Its only done 5k but has sounded bad since new. Could be me being paranoid ( reading this thread probably doesn't help) but I'm sure it's getting worse. I intend to wait a couple of months and then take it to a hpc to get checked (along with the drivers side seat which seems to be shedding leather!) I serviced the car at litchfields not a hpc so hoping this won't harm my chances of getting it fixed if it needs it!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

DarrenA said:


> I've got a my 11 ( registered sept 11 some maybe built before the upgrade others have mentioned was applied) and it sounds like a diesel under my seat at low revs! Its only done 5k but has sounded bad since new. Could be me being paranoid ( reading this thread probably doesn't help) but I'm sure it's getting worse. I intend to wait a couple of months and then take it to a hpc to get checked (along with the drivers side seat which seems to be shedding leather!) I serviced the car at litchfields not a hpc so hoping this won't harm my chances of getting it fixed if it needs it!


if you get time bring it round next week or so and we can check it to see.

but nissan will and should cover regardless :chuckle:


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

MYO9 25K miles, no issues atm but fingers crossed for future. Feeling lucky so far,but not smug - so hope all you guys having problems manage to get sorted. Imho Nissan owe it to us all to extend warranty to 5yrs, no quibble!:squintdan


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I went for the Litchfield option over the Nissan warranty route.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

grahamc said:


> I went for the Litchfield option over the Nissan warranty route.


I think the Nissan extended warranty is as high as 6 grand for 2 years? I would go for Litchfields too...


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

Jm-Imports said:


> if you get time bring it round next week or so and we can check it to see.
> 
> but nissan will and should cover regardless :chuckle:


Ok mate will do cheers! I'm off to Japan next week but will call round the week after if your around....
IMO this with the brake rattle and the low rent leather is the sort of thing that puts people off buying and seems easy enough for Nissan to solve...maybe not an issue when trying to tempt fiesta buyers into micras but definitely is when trying to persuade say 911 or AM owner to change....! Plain stupid to me considering how good the rest of the engineering on the car is and for what it would have cost to prevent it in the first place ( surely the test cars had this problem also)


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

DarrenA
A word of caution. If you do entrust your car to a HPC for the bellhousing then make sure it is a local to you HPC so that you can drop the car off and get the service manager to walk around your car with you and get him to sign off that there was no damage to your car upon receipt of it.
Do the same check upon collection of your car.

I let my car go to Middlehurst (transporter was needed) and regardless of me taking photos left, right and centre of my car before it left me and being promised by Middlehurst that inspection paperwork is used throughout the process, my car came back to me with damaged wheels, bodywork and the inside was left filthy.

Middlehurst denied any responsibility and Nissan UK didn't want to know.

BE CAREFUL!

Knowing what I know now, I would have happily paid Litchfields to do a proper fix of the bellhousing, despite my car being in warranty. The HPC fix isn't a long term fix, it's half a job which, frankly, is no more than I expect from Nissan UK and their 'HPC's'.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've got an 09 with 15k mls and don't think I've got the b/h problem(by what you are all saying I'd know if I did!), but as it's out of warranty I'd be taking it to RB as I'm local to it and would feel more confident that it was a better fix.
Any update as to Nissan's stance on this issue ??


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

Karls said:


> DarrenA
> A word of caution. If you do entrust your car to a HPC for the bellhousing then make sure it is a local to you HPC so that you can drop the car off and get the service manager to walk around your car with you and get him to sign off that there was no damage to your car upon receipt of it.
> Do the same check upon collection of your car.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that...sounds like good advice!.....my very limited to date experience of my local hpc has not been great so I will be following your suggestion...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I had my MY10 car bellhousing replaced very recently, with a "brand new MY12 bellhousing". I must say currently it is soo smooth and quiet from start up and through the rev range and although I haven't obsessed over it yet, doesn't seem to have much of the "normal" rattle at idle at all atm. I'm probably jinxing it as I write..

My car has been serviced at Litchfields for the last 18months, is stg2 modified and was done under warranty. 
see: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/168359-am-i-paranoid-noise-normal.html
Sage advice re getting the car checked over for damage when you take it in, but I must say WLMG Slough did this as routine and returned it ok too.

If you've had the necessary services, reasonable flickr data ie not loads of VDC offs etc to argue about and are stock then I can't see any reason why you'd have trouble at all with warranty if they deem you need the bell housing replaced, 





DarrenA said:


> I've got a my 11 ( registered sept 11 some maybe built before the upgrade others have mentioned was applied) and it sounds like a diesel under my seat at low revs! Its only done 5k but has sounded bad since new. Could be me being paranoid ( reading this thread probably doesn't help) but I'm sure it's getting worse. I intend to wait a couple of months and then take it to a hpc to get checked (along with the drivers side seat which seems to be shedding leather!) I serviced the car at litchfields not a hpc so hoping this won't harm my chances of getting it fixed if it needs it!


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

OldBob said:


> I had my MY10 car bellhousing replaced very recently, with a "brand new MY12 bellhousing". I must say currently it is soo smooth and quiet from start up and through the rev range and although I haven't obsessed over it yet, doesn't seem to have much of the "normal" rattle at idle at all atm. I'm probably jinxing it as I write..
> 
> My car has been serviced at Litchfields for the last 18months, is stg2 modified and was done under warranty.
> see: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/168359-am-i-paranoid-noise-normal.html
> ...


Thanks thats reassuring...Im at stage 1 at the minute (but will be changing soon). Anyway taking it around for Jurgen to have a look back sometime soon and will decide what to do from there and when to get the hpc involved depending upon what he says as in reality Ive no idea what sounds good or bad and Im probably making up most of it in my head after reading through here!!!.....


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Just had it changed on my MY11 at 10k. It was going into main dealer for some paint touch-up outstanding from when I purchased bk in June and they said it had the rattle on start up, so would get the warranty work done at same time. Can't say I noticed it then and now its done I don't notice anything obviously different. According to the main dealer its a known issue to Nissan and the rattle in most cases shows up around 8-10k


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Just had it changed on my MY11 at 10k. It was going into main dealer for some paint touch-up outstanding from when I purchased bk in June and they said it had the rattle on start up, so would get the warranty work done at same time. Can't say I noticed it then and now its done I don't notice anything obviously different. According to the main dealer its a known problem and the rattle in most cases comes to light around 8-10k


----------



## Skp (Nov 7, 2009)

*Bellhousing change*

Had mine check at last service, it sounded like a bag of bolts. Nobles checked it and said yes will need replaced. I left it there 2 weeks ago as I am now offshore, the work has been done can't wait to get back and hear it nice and quite. 37k miles in 18 months diving car is 3 years old this month, just can't stay out of it. Did a 4200 mile round trip to Majorca, came back up the Napolean route was immense.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Anders_R35 said:


> Sounds like they need to offer five years on the bell housing if not the whole gearbox. I wonder how many Audio system failures caused an extension to five years?


Haven't you heard? Nissan are only interested in Electric cars now.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Skp said:


> Had mine check at last service, it sounded like a bag of bolts. Nobles checked it and said yes will need replaced. I left it there 2 weeks ago as I am now offshore, the work has been done can't wait to get back and hear it nice and quite. 37k miles in 18 months diving car is 3 years old this month, just can't stay out of it. Did a 4200 mile round trip to Majorca, came back up the Napolean route was immense.


It'll be great for a month, then will probably start to rattle again


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

On my 3rd one!


----------



## X2K (Sep 24, 2012)

alloy said:


> On my 3rd one!


WOOTTTT???? 

whats the milage and age? 
isnt there another way of rebuilding it stronger? 
did they chnage/use the one from the facelift model or the same ?


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone gone for litchfield solution? Would like to hear reviews on that


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

I would say the best advice with the bellhousings would be to be aware of any excessive transmission rattle, especially at idle. If you still have warranty remaining, flag it up to your local NHPC, Nissan are aware of this issue and are pretty fair with replacements.

If you are out of warranty, having your existing one repaired and upgraded will be hugely cheaper than the stock one and will actually last. I have cars with 30k+ miles on them now with our upgraded items with no issues. I believe Lichfield are using a similar method as we have been using for years now with similar success.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Andy is it possible that something is out of balance on some cars which causes the vibration and movement which then leads to the damage to the bell housing bearing and casing? If the cause is not rectified it will keep damaging the Nissan solution, which is just chuck on another bell housing!


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

That is in theory a possibility, yes, the carbon driveshaft is balanced from factory, although to what tolerance I could not say, If someone has gone through 3-4 bellhousings, it may be worth getting the driveshaft re-balanced.

The main problem initially was that the short halfshaft from the drive plate to the end of the bellhousing was circlipped to the driveplate so the bellhousing had to expand/contract around the halfshaft, with the bearings a tight fit to the halfshaft, this caused the bearings to have to move fore and aft in the bellhousing, eventually wearing their recess to a point where they spun, causing more noise and more damage.

Nissan have only (and still officially do) recognised vertical play in the bearing as a warranty issue, although as they make a noise at the point where they can slide fore and aft, NHPCs should be aware of this (the guys at Middlehurst are anyway!)

Nissan removed the circlip from the assembly on the later cars, allowing the halfshaft be held by the bearings (no thrust loading on it anyway) and this allows the bellhousing/halfshaft assembly to expand/contract freely now the halfshaft splines can move in and out the driveplate.

This should have solved it... but didn't permanently, they hadn't 'fixed' the bearings at all and they eventually moved anyway. Nissan then used bearing fit to hold the bearings... still not quite a solution... and here we are now.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

X2K said:


> WOOTTTT????
> 
> whats the milage and age?
> isnt there another way of rebuilding it stronger?
> did they chnage/use the one from the facelift model or the same ?


2009 car with circa 25k on the clock. 2nd one went within 6months of being installed. Have the updated version now.....still has a little rattle here and there :runaway:


----------



## X2K (Sep 24, 2012)

alloy said:


> 2009 car with circa 25k on the clock. 2nd one went within 6months of being installed. Have the updated version now.....still has a little rattle here and there :runaway:


It will be interesting to see how long the updated version will last on your car


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

X2K said:


> It will be interesting to see how long the updated version will last on your car


I'm not holding my breath, it's a matter of time.....then off to Litchfields it will go!


----------



## X2K (Sep 24, 2012)

alloy said:


> I'm not holding my breath, it's a matter of time.....then off to Litchfields it will go!


how much does Litchfields want for the repair/upgrade?
and did you concider if itsd a possibility that the shaft is or smth else is unbalanced and thats causing the problem?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

X2K said:


> how much does Litchfields want for the repair/upgrade?
> and did you concider if itsd a possibility that the shaft is or smth else is unbalanced and thats causing the problem?


The problem is that the part isn't fit for purpose! Evidenced by this poll alone! Litchifleds I recall is around £800


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

2009 model. 25k still on the original. Seems fine.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

I wonder if anyone is prepared to offer a significant guarantee that they in fact have a proven solution to this issue? If Litchfields or ACSpeedtech or any other tuner was to say they have cured the problem and can guarantee their work for say 3-5 years then i would imagine there would be no shortage of people taking their cars and paying prematurely for the peace of mind its fixed. I include myself in that camp.


----------



## malcart (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi all,

When I dropped the car off for its 36 month service at Lightcliffe 2 weeks ago I mentioned that there was an intermittent rattle from the car, they phoned me a few hours later to tell me that this was the B/H. The car had done 19.5K miles at this point.

They filed a warranty claim and Nissan authorised the repair the next day (Friday), got a call on Tuesday to say the car was ready to pick up.

Great service from Lightcliffe, but I wonder how long the replacement part will last...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

poll well out of date now then. Most will probably have answered yes by now


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

2012 here with 16k miles.

Car serviced and I was told it was fine. Then car was checked by another dealer a couple of week later and they said it needs to be done.

Wait and see what nissan say


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Mines an 09 car with 17.5k on the clock.Had it serviced at Litchfields two months ago at about 16.5k miles and they said it was fine with no play whatsoever.Surely there must be a reason why some cars go before others but there just doesn't seem to be any pattern,just completely luck of the draw.


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

MY 09 black/black here. 26.5k. Still going strong (touch wood!)


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine had it done when I bought it. I think it had 20k on it when it was replaced by Nissan Its a my09.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

2012 model here, under 5k miles, very noisy at tick over when hot like a bag of bolts, drives pefectly though, but very noisy from say 10mph to zero as it changes down - sounds like your granny trying to get her metro into reverse kkkrrrruunnnccchhh sort of noise.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Judging by the replies it seems that mods don't affect the warranty? Is that right?

Also, it would be interesting to know if the cars that haven't had the problem have never been lauched, or only a few times?


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

59/15k had mine replaced during last service under warranty, no issues with upgrades either so happy chappy.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

59/18k and no problems with the bell housing. The gearbox is getting on my nerves, but that's at the other end.


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

also had a gearbox replacement at 14k under warranty, would have cost £16k


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I started this poll ages ago and i have finally got round to getting my bellhousing checked and changed under warranty 

I run a stage II tune with full exhaust and ecutek updated gearbox software. Absolutely no problems with the replacement under warranty. 

The new part sounds great with no rattle at all as far as i can tell although my exhuast is a bit on the loud side 

I had the work done @ benfield nissan in Newcastle. Great service, done on time, no problems and car valeted :thumbsup:

Only issue i had was i left my tynetunnel pass on the window of my courtesy car which i need to go and pick up :chairshot


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Wonder how many who voted no in the first instance have since had it changed. I bet the stats would look quite different now.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Nissan changed mine in Dec 2011 with the supposedly new improved part.

I'm now having it replaced with a proper engineered part as it's gone again.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Still on my original BH


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> I started this poll ages ago and i have finally got round to getting my bellhousing checked and changed under warranty
> 
> I run a stage II tune with full exhaust and ecutek updated gearbox software. Absolutely no problems with the replacement under warranty.
> 
> ...


This is really a topic for discussion...
I had only COBB stage 1 on my car, everything else was stock.
Nissan was declining BH replacing under warranty becusse my car "was chiptuned" as they said.
My HPC said they cannot do anything here because Nissan Japan is the one that decides...
I was pushing them more and then they got second answer that they will give the part for free but I have to pay for the labor cost... Which makes it ca 850€ on warranty, and I am paying ca 800 too.
As my car is more then 3 years old (warranty is finished), I think that I will accept this offer. But I reportet my BH problem while my car was still in the 3 year warranty period.
But shouldn't there be some official statement from Nissan regarding the BH?
How can some HPCs change it on heavily tuned cars under the waranty and some can decline it for just COBB stage 1?
Strange...:nervous:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I guess some HPC's want the work more than others, and don't mind bending the rules slightly, while others will stick to the rules rigidly, pretty much like all walks of life then, which reminds me of a good old saying "rules are for the guidance of wise men and the strict adherence of fools"


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I posted on 18th Dec that my BH had not been replaced, well now it has..


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

SuzaFan said:


> This is really a topic for discussion...
> I had only COBB stage 1 on my car, everything else was stock.
> Nissan was declining BH replacing under warranty becusse my car "was chiptuned" as they said.
> My HPC said they cannot do anything here because Nissan Japan is the one that decides...
> ...


Firstly any decent garage can replace the part for you and probably for a lot less than what you are being charged. I would seriously consider replacing your BH with a better engineered aftermarket solution as I am living proof that the "new and improved" part is nothing of the sort.

As for the warranty issue..

In the UK Nissan GB make the call on warranty claims as they are paying for it. Given the size of the UK market it may well have been decided to fix all BH issues regardless of state of tune simply to keep the Nissan name on the right side of customers, even though they are within their rights to deny almost 100% of claims if a car is modified. After all, myself and many others signed an additional warranty disclaimer which clearly identified modification as a reason for a warranty denial.

In your situation I'd be tempted to use Litchfields BH solution and have a good local garage fit it for you. That way you have a better solution for less cost.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, thanx for that, I will reconsider that option (although they are telling me that this will be model 2013. bellhousing which is modified and has no issues...)
I didn't mention but that is being done in Germany, which is also a quite big market...


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

27k miles and it need replacing...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Better add my car to the list October my 2010 13k miles.

What is surprising is that I had very little noise/rattle, but when car was in for some work I was told it was very worn with longitudinal play rather than side to side movement.


I've had the Litchfield fix now and its as quiet as a mouse.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I am having mine replaced on Monday...
Half of the cost under the warranty, another half is on me... (cause of COBB).That is the best I could have negotiated, cause I had been declined on my first attempt.
I am having this done in HPC in Germany...


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

How much if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Litchfield confirmed what I suspected and mine has a slight longitudinal play in it. They showed me, Im not too concerned about it and will leave it unless it gets very noisy and annoying. The car has 18k miles on it 2010. From what I can gather there has been minimal failures due to this issue, and its more of an annoyance/ slightly compromised design rather than a serious mechanical defect? Correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

My rattle was the worst JM Imports has ever seen. Jurgen said he never came accross such a bad rattling.it was driving me mad. So I guess yours isn't as bad but still suggest getting it fixed sooner than later. You will face this problem sooner or later.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

As posted on the last page, mine was replaced last month, car was 10 mnths old and approx 9k miles. Funny thing is it sounds exactly the same as it did before, like a plastic bucket with half a dozen large bolts in being swirled around under the car, at tickover in neutral.


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

If it was replaced under warranty by nissan then no wonder why its still the same. My bellhousing was modified and replaced. I don't think nissan modifys their bellhousing, they just put the new one in.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

SneakyRussian said:


> If it was replaced under warranty by nissan then no wonder why its still the same. My bellhousing was modified and replaced. I don't think nissan modifys their bellhousing, they just put the new one in.


This is a big failing. It is not that they don't know what to do, they just choose not to.


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

bones said:


> This is a big failing. It is not that they don't know what to do, they just choose not to.


Its ridiculous i know.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

SneakyRussian said:


> If it was replaced under warranty by nissan then no wonder why its still the same. My bellhousing was modified and replaced. I don't think nissan modifys their bellhousing, they just put the new one in.


The new bellhousing is different, even made by another supplier and has different part number.
I am getting this one and I will ask for a warranty on it, especially as I am paying one half.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I have new bellhousing...
The annoying rattle is goe!
Hope it stays so!
Thanx to HPC Wasserburg in Germany, it seems they did a great job.


----------



## X2K (Sep 24, 2012)

SuzaFan said:


> The new bellhousing is different, even made by another supplier and has different part number.
> I am getting this one and I will ask for a warranty on it, especially as I am paying one half.


Is it a different material or? Mine has no issues yet, ive done abot 38000km.
How much did the repair in Germany cost?
Ich komme aus flensburg.

Neti


----------



## jcullen (Apr 12, 2010)

Think we need to restart this poll, can't be that many that havn't been done now!


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

He told me it was a 50/50 split between him and nissan dealer. 850 euros each side


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Mine didn't rattle but apparently had quite a bit of play and was replaced in December with the modified Lichfield version.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> Mine didn't rattle but apparently had quite a bit of play and was replaced in December with the modified Lichfield version.


Mine has started to rattle now, didn't know what it was at first, but Iain confirmed its the bellhousing. 26k miles on my12 car.
Booked in to get it replaced.

How's it been since December Martin? How many miles have you done?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Mine is just starting to go now. 43k miles on a MY09 so not bad at all. Will be getting AC Speedtech's replacement ...


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Just had mine done last week. MY12 at 25K miles. It really is shocking that Nissan hasn't got an official fix for this. Talk about a weak link! (literally).


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Staninator said:


> Just had mine done last week. MY12 at 25K miles. It really is shocking that Nissan hasn't got an official fix for this. Talk about a weak link! (literally).


Did you go with a better upgraded unit? Or warranty OEM replacement?


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Tin said:


> Did you go with a better upgraded unit? Or warranty OEM replacement?


I had Litchfield replace it with one of their bellhousings. Hopefully that'll be the last I hear of it.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Litchfield modified one here too.


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone know what the actual tolerance is?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

RichF-R35 said:


> Does anyone know what the actual tolerance is?


Not sure! But mine sounded like spanners clanking together.
All quiet now though!


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

Mine was done a Lichfields a few months before I bought the car so happy dayz for me


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Tin said:


> Mine has started to rattle now, didn't know what it was at first, but Iain confirmed its the bellhousing. 26k miles on my12 car.
> Booked in to get it replaced.
> 
> How's it been since December Martin? How many miles have you done?


The car sat in hibernation until mid march. I guess I have done 1000 miles in it now. 

The car does feel tighter through the driveline. Mostly noticeable at lower speed or when using lots of lock. I also have a tight garage and have a little lip that the front tyre goes up to signal i'm fully inserted.... The bellhousingis quitter now then before, not that it was particularly noticeable, or an issue.


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

Done by Kaizer 2k miles ago but still very noisy.


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Idrees said:


> Done by Kaizer 2k miles ago but still very noisy.


Was it replaced and then noisy straight away? Or it was fine when replaced and now it's back to being noisy again? And did Sly replace with a standard Nissan one?


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

Staninator said:


> Was it replaced and then noisy straight away? Or it was fine when replaced and now it's back to being noisy again? And did Sly replace with a standard Nissan one?


The previous owner had it done at 39,500 miles. I went to view the car at 39,900 miles. It was noisy then so must have been since it was done. I wasn't happy with the rattle so the previous owners took it back so Sly for an inspection (just for my peace of mind).

I spoke to Sly while the car was back with him and he told me there's no problem with it. I bought the car and it's now on 42k miles. In the time I've owned it, I've had work done at SVM and AC Speedtech, both have told me it's louder than it should be.

Sly said I can take it back for inspection (as it has lifetime warranty) but I'm not doing a 450 mile round trip just to be told there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I have found different maps make it sound worse ( not much attention paid to mapping at warm idle )


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a Litchfield modified bell housing, but I didn't need it. Nothing wrong with the original one.


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> I have a Litchfield modified bell housing, but I didn't need it. Nothing wrong with the original one.


Why did you replace it then


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

R0B. said:


> Why did you replace it then


Long story short, I've been told it needed replacing soon, then there's nothing wrong with it, then it needs replacing, ... NHPC said nothing wrong...

Had a little vibration in the foot well, turned out to be wheel balance.

Litchfield took my bell housing off, and I checked it myself. No radial run out at all (fingers tested). I was then shown the "problem" by having the prop shaft flange pushed and pulled longitudinally. Obviously it made a clang at full travel. It's meant to do that because as the suspension geometry changes while driving, the distance between front and rear axles changes. Anyhow, I allowed them to continue with the swap. Car is absolutely no different.

Radial run out is the issue, not rattling. Which is why some have had it changed and not noticed any difference. It didn't need doing. But it's an easy £850 in the bag.


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Long story short, I've been told it needed replacing soon, then there's nothing wrong with it, then it needs replacing, ... NHPC said nothing wrong...
> 
> Had a little vibration in the foot well, turned out to be wheel balance.
> 
> ...



The transmission and engine are at fixed points, obviously rubber mounted so suspension travel should have no effect on movement of the prop shaft. As you say an easy £850


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Long story short, I've been told it needed replacing soon, then there's nothing wrong with it, then it needs replacing, ... NHPC said nothing wrong...
> 
> Had a little vibration in the foot well, turned out to be wheel balance.
> 
> ...


interesting, thanks, was there an audible rattle/bag of spanners type noise too?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Rattled from new, which is normal. Rattles the same now


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

Mine was replaced by Nissan 2 years ago
Rattles when it gets warm ,2mm of play


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Mines been replaced, picking it up tomorrow.. will see how much noise there is..


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Picked mine up this morning, and the horrible sound is gone, at last! super quiet now, quite amazed that the bluetooth phone works alittle better!


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine was switched for an Litchfield one but i think now after 4000km it begins to make noise but are unshoure. Never used the launch once.


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*BELL END*

i took mine in again 3 times now and have been told by NISSAN HPC its well within tolerences so does not need replacing,i also have warranty with Autotorque who will not warant the BELLHOUSING cos its rattling this is a f...... confusing mess ol yer and hasnt done 5000 miles yet


----------



## Tolly (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Only had my 2015 (11k miles) GTR for a couple of weeks and not sure what this bell housing problem is all about, when she get's nice and warm I can hear a rattle from the rear end which I think is probably the bell housing issue?? so my questions are..is she safe to drive? I wouldn't want it to let go and cause big damage to the gear box. Can this be changed under warranty or is there an aftermarket housing that would be better? I don't see the point in fitting a standard part only to fail again.

Cheers
Tolly


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Have I had my bell-housing replaced? Yes ...



Tolly said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Only had my 2015 (11k miles) GTR for a couple of weeks and not sure what this bell housing problem is all about, when she get's nice and warm I can hear a rattle from the rear end which I think is probably the bell housing issue?? so my questions are..is she safe to drive? I wouldn't want it to let go and cause big damage to the gear box. Can this be changed under warranty or is there an aftermarket housing that would be better? I don't see the point in fitting a standard part only to fail again.
> 
> ...


The new design NIssan b/h doesn't have a bearing I believe and is much better so if you get one of these you should be fine. Litchfield used to offer a replacement b/h which was much harder wearing but I believe that they have now reverted to fit this new design Nissan b/h.

Other places, like AC Speedtech, offer uprated, replacement bell-housings as well and you'll be fine with one of these as well.

The b/h is unlikely go catastrophically but tuners will advise if and when you need yours replaced. NHPCs tend to have a tolerance level so if the play is within this tolerance (see a couple of posts above) they're very unlikely to replace it even if it is making a huge racket. If it fell out of tolerance during the Nissan warranty period, I cannot see why it wouldn't be replaced as a warranty claim. However, if the b/h has already started to go / make a noise, you will probably find that any new warranty offered by any tuner (or Nissan) will not cover it as warranties are for issues that occur after the warranty has commenced, not pre-existing issues.

HTH


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Tolly said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Only had my 2015 (11k miles) GTR for a couple of weeks and not sure what this bell housing problem is all about, when she get's nice and warm I can hear a rattle from the rear end which I think is probably the bell housing issue?? so my questions are..is she safe to drive? I wouldn't want it to let go and cause big damage to the gear box. Can this be changed under warranty or is there an aftermarket housing that would be better? I don't see the point in fitting a standard part only to fail again.
> 
> ...


If the rattle is coming from the back it isn't your bell housing


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

Approx how long did it take Nissan to approve/deny a warranty claim for bell housing rattle? My car's been at the dealer since Tuesday (a full week now) waiting for Nissan to respond. Apparently the dealer sent the Flicker data and video off on Wednesday.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Was the bell housing problem resolved in the my 11 onwards cars? I'm looking to buy and don't know if it was still an issue at this point.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

james_barker said:


> Was the bell housing problem resolved in the my 11 onwards cars? I'm looking to buy and don't know if it was still an issue at this point..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It's never been resolved. When you go to view a car it will make rattley noises. I've never listened to one with an after-market fix, but I assume they are quiet? My MY16 rattles and so did the MY17 I tested a couple of months back. If it's within tolerance it's considered normal, I ask them to check it at every service.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> It's never been resolved. When you go to view a car it will make rattley noises. I've never listened to one with an after-market fix, but I assume they are quiet? My MY16 rattles and so did the MY17 I tested a couple of months back. If it's within tolerance it's considered normal, I ask them to check it at every service.


The gtr I bought had the bellhousing replaced with Litchfield one. I have no frame of reference but there's no rattle that I'm aware of. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hackett88 (Dec 27, 2016)

Have a rattle on mine which can sometimes seem quite bad. Had it checked and Bearing is actually fine. Its the springs on the plate inside the bellhousing that rattle sometimes..


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Hackett88 said:


> Have a rattle on mine which can sometimes seem quite bad. Had it checked and Bearing is actually fine. Its the springs on the plate inside the bellhousing that rattle sometimes..


What springs Nik?


----------



## Hackett88 (Dec 27, 2016)

Inside the bellhousing there is a kind of transfer plate. Similar to the sprung clutch plates you see in the older GTR clutches. 

The R35 ones also have springs and as they age the start to rattle as they move around in said plate.


This is the plate

http://www.nissanraceshop.com/product/genuine-oem-nissan-r35-gt-r-bell-housing/


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Hackett88 said:


> Inside the bellhousing there is a kind of transfer plate. Similar to the sprung clutch plates you see in the older GTR clutches.
> 
> The R35 ones also have springs and as they age the start to rattle as they move around in said plate.
> 
> ...


The tension plate is only available with a new housing from Nissan, the Madisma we stock comes with the plate


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

The bellhousing isn't the only thing that rattles on the GTR though is it?


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

AndyE14 said:


> The bellhousing isn't the only thing that rattles on the GTR though is it?


Don't go spoiling a good business Andy, lol


----------



## Mozza_1981 (Dec 11, 2015)

Slightly noisy when bought then had the SVM uprated unit and now silent :smokin:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I still get underside rattles from my car with the newly redesigned bell housing. I think you can get too paranoid about this. I don***8217;t see a significant dufference from my previous MY11 to be honest.

Although as I have 2.5 years of warranty left I shan***8217;t be replacing even if it guaranteed Tesla levels of silence.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Decent bit of engineering been applied to the bellhousing that I believe that dudersvr is fitting to his customers cars.


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

I just collected my car from Evotune today after a Kaiser Motorsport uprated bellhousing went in.

The one removed was so loose it had lots of play. It rattled or clattered like hell. But drove fine.

For the money.... get it done. 

Shout out to Evotune for a job well done.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

I was told mine needs replacing. Recently purchased a madisma unit. Just need to get it fitted now.


----------



## Henley (Oct 27, 2018)

how many miles can a gtr do on the standard bellhousing??


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

From what I've learnt it's wear related (bearings) rather than miles related and seems to vary from car to car. Lots of threads on here about the bellhousing and/or flywheel rattle - two different things - and some report they can hear the bellhousing rattle from new, others after a replacement, some never, etc etc. Mine doesn't rattle at all (the flywheel does though as per handbook) but I do have play in/out which I believe is the longitudinal play. I'm on the original bellhousing and at 31k.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The highest mileage car I owned was the quistest and the lowest mileage car I have now makes the most noise.

There seems to be no consistency.


----------

